# Replacement 622-New issue



## Amon37 (Mar 5, 2007)

Well as you read my HDD died in my direst 622 after only 4 months. Well I hooked up the replacement 2 nights ago and am getting a weird issue.

While watching live TV it will go to the Dish screensaver after about 10-30minutes. I disabled the the feature in the options but it still doesn't help. I did a reboot and that didn't help also. Just wondering if anyone has heard of this?


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

I'm curious if you got a refurbished 622. Sounds like your 'new' 622 is bad and what you are seeing might be why it was returned to Dish and they didn't catch this problem while testing it for replacement in stock.

I think it is time to call Dish again and get another one on the way.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Something is not right. Does this happen ONLY during live TV? The inactivity timeout can't be set less than 4 hours so that should not be it. Is it random or is it consistent? If it's random it might be a neighbor with a dish receiver using the same UHF remote address.

A couple things you can try to clean it up are a power cord reboot and/or doing a factory reset from the menu. If all else fails it might be time to call Dish again.


----------



## Amon37 (Mar 5, 2007)

It only happens during live TV. 

For example this morning my wife was watching recorded shows. When she got up to get ready for work she put it back to live TV, 10-30minutes later(I don't know for sure) it was on the screensaver, I pressed select to go back to live TV and it didn't do it again for another hour before I left for work. 

I'll have to check over the next couple days if it only happens right after watching recorded shows and going back to live TV.


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

Grandude said:


> I'm curious if you got a refurbished 622. Sounds like your 'new' 622 is bad and what you are seeing might be why it was returned to Dish and they didn't catch this problem while testing it for replacement in stock.
> 
> I think it is time to call Dish again and get another one on the way.


I've long thought that DISH is not thoroughly checking out the returned units before they are sent back out as refurbished units. My first 622 was sent back because of frequent black screens of death and screeching sound. If you read these threads, there appears to be a cyclic nature of these complaints. Hmmmmm.......


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Amon37 said:


> ... When she got up to get ready for work she put it back to live TV, 10-30minutes later(I don't know for sure) it was on the screensaver, I pressed select to go back to live TV and it didn't do it again for another hour before I left for work. ...


The first instance was when your neighbor got up and turned on his Dish Receiver. The second instance was when you and your neighbor were picked up by the Carpool. :lol:


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

SaltiDawg said:


> The first instance was when your neighbor got up and turned on his Dish Receiver. The second instance was when you and your neighbor were picked up by the Carpool. :lol:


That's a good point that I hadn't thought of. If it is a neighbor though, it would seem that he would be experiencing unexplained channel changes too.
Easy test would be to change the remote code and see if it is cured.

I'm still leaning towards a defective receiver though.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Grandude said:


> ... If it is a neighbor though, it would seem that he would be experiencing unexplained channel changes too. ...


Your neighbor is the guy that sleeps during carpooling - but at the scuttlebutt at work he's always complaining about his Dish changing randomly. *Or* it's a different neighbor - the guy who works graveyards.

I suspect that you are correct about the receiver, but I'd change the remote channel to be sure.


----------



## nicedeboy26 (Jul 27, 2007)

This sounds exactly like the problem I had to deal with recently. 

I have a VoIP line and upgraded to a 622. Well that 622 did not want to call out. 

Instead of the idiots at Dish informing me of a “code” that will allow it to call out, they sent me another one. I opened the replacement, and found it had a big scratch on the front of it. So, I called Dish and informed them of that and asked, why? They informed me that the units are not new, they are refurbished! 

To make a very long story short, I started on the phone with them that day around noon and did not get off until 9pm that night. The unit they sent me has its own problems that I could not fix unlike my little issue that was resolved with a calling prefix. At noon during that first call, I said to them that since this replacement unit is not new, it better not take my day up. It’s like I could see into the future. 

Sounds like you need a “replacement” unit, and good luck to you with it. If only they were new or fixed right the first time.


----------



## Amon37 (Mar 5, 2007)

It didn't happen again until this morning when my wife was in the middle of watching a recorded show and it went to the screen saver. Now the person right above me has a Dish-1000 also and I assume also has a 622. I'm friendly with them so if you think I should ask them anything if our setups are conflicting somehow let me know?

You guys think when they are turning off their receiver it is turning off my receiver?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

If you guys are on the Same Address and they are using a UHF remote and you have your UHF antenna connected. Yes this can happen. Change your remote address and see if it goes away. At a test, either remove your UHF antenna on your 622 for a period and see if the symptom goes away or change your address to a high number.


----------



## Amon37 (Mar 5, 2007)

I do have my UHF antenna connected but I don't even use that remote since I'm in single mode. I'll remove the antenna and/or change the remote or ask them what there remote address is.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Just take off the antenna if you don't need it. Then you don't have to worry about someone ordering PPV via UHF on your unit.


----------



## Amon37 (Mar 5, 2007)

I went upstairs yesterday. Turns out we do have the same remote addresses. I changed mine and we will see what happens. I'm also going to take off the antenna.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

TBoneit said:


> Just take off the antenna if you don't need it. Then you don't have to worry about someone ordering PPV via UHF on your unit.


Set a password and that will prevent accidental orders for PPV


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

True about the password, however every installer seems to want to put the antenna on and they never warn about passwords or conflicts. My default is no antenna single mode on a 622. That may go back to starting out with Dishplayers, still using one in fact, then 501s , then a 721 dual tuner however still one Tv. 

Maybe I'm just used to having TV = 1 Box? 

No remote and no pause is one of the minor reasons I don't go to movie theatres along with the audience noise and behavior, audiences seem to have gotten worse over the years, sticky floors, price, refreshments prices. I'm happy enough watching in 16:9 on a 32" anymore.

I'm even happy with SD channels that are showing letterboxed movies and shows when zoomed. True they aren't are sharp as the HD channels, OTOH content not image quality.


----------



## Amon37 (Mar 5, 2007)

Since the remote address change and antenna removal I have not seen this issue crop up. I'm keeping an eye on it.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Amon37 said:


> Since the remote address change and antenna removal I have not seen this issue crop up. I'm keeping an eye on it.


Turn off shared view and you don't need to remove the antenna. It will only respond to your first remote (obviously only works with IR remotes).


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

tnsprin said:


> Turn off shared view and you don't need to remove the antenna. It will only respond to your first remote (obviously only works with IR remotes).


Whether the 622 is in Dual *or* Single Mode *both* the IR and UHF will control the 622. The OP solved his problem by changing the UHF channel *and* creating a Password for Ordering PPV.

I use the UHF Remote to control our 622 in Single Mode so I don't need to worry about where it is pointed or aimed.


----------

